# american wanting to move and work in cape town



## alpine478 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi, I am an American interested in moving to Cape Town. I have someone to live with, but would like more details on visas and would like to know more about job opportunities. I am a certified teacher in the US and would like to continue teaching in SA. I am also open to other types of jobs though. Would I need a job offer first or could I apply for a work visa from the US? I would appreciate any advice about visas/work visas and any suggestions of good schools to apply at. Thanks!


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, 
I think you are going to need a job offer on the table before you will be able toget a work visa for SA. I only know of one american school in capetown and it has very little turn over and a long list of candidates when there are openings, so unless you have a very highly sought after teaching field and exceptional credentials there is not much hope of landing a job there. You can just enter on a visitors visa which is good for 90 days and play it by ear once you get to SA, you never know what can happen. I know of teachers that volunteer or work for an NGO and manage to obtain visas that allow them to continue to stay for extended periods but I can't tell you exactly how that works. The cape is a very nice place so I hope you find a way to live and work there. The American School of Johanesburg is a very good school to work in but they have filled all their positions for next year. I have taught overseas in 4 different countries and it is a great way to see the world so I would encourage you to give it a try if you can.


----------

